# Tuning Seminar!!! Register Now.



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

Hello All, we are gonna be having a tuning seminar held at Elite Autosport in Minneapolis, MN. This will be a 2 day course set for January 18-19, 2004 and will be half class and half hands-on. This course is for those who wish to learn how to tune, setup, and install standalone fuel management systems. This is for anybody who wants to learn about EFI systems, it is not car brand related only(honda, nissan, toyota, etc). All kinds of cars are welcomed. We will need 1 or 2 test vehicles with standalones in them already

contactaul Vang
[email protected]
651-592-9691

where: Elite Autosport


when: January 18th-19th, 2004

cost:$300

Deadline: November 31st


Ben Strader is the head tuner and crew chief for Team Laskey racing of the STR racing program. He is currently writing a book on EFI systems. find out more about Ben at www.efi101.com


here's the course syllabus:
Below is the outline for Ben Strader’s EFI Tuning Seminar

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I. What is Tuning?
A) Calibrating an engine via Laptop
B) Creating a program that allows the engine to function in a certain manner consistent with the desired application
C) The process of testing and rearranging the files in a table that commands engine functions of a given nature

II. Why do we tune?
A) Maximum performance
1. power, torque
B) Drive-ability
C) Fuel Economy
D) Throttle response
E) Ambient conditions change
1. altitude
2. temperature
3. fuel quality

III. What things in a calibration can we tune?
A) Main fuel tables
B) Main Ignition Tables
C) Boost Tables
D) Idle Settings
E) Rev Limiters

IV. What kinds of Modifier Tables do we tune?
A) Cold Start Extra Fuel
B) Cold Start Extra Fuel Time limits
C) Warm-Up Ignition Tables
D) Warm Up extra Idle speeds
E) Acceleration Enrichment 
F) Deceleration Fuel Cut
G) Altitude and Temp Correction
H) Battery Voltage Compensation

V. What Kind of A/F Ratio does the Engine want?
A) Idle
B) Part Throttle Light load
C) Part Throttle Heavy load
D) Full Throttle N/A
E) Full Throttle under Boost
F) Transient Throttle Accelerating
G) Transient Throttle Decelerating
H) Injection Timing Relative to crank position

VI. How Do I know how much Ignition Timing the Engine Wants?
A) Idle
B) Part Throttle light load
C) Part Throttle Heavy Load
D) Full Throttle N/A
E) Full Throttle under Boost
F) Transient Throttle

VII. How to read the Engine’s tell-tale signs of performance
A) Spark Plug color on porcelain
B) Spark Plug color on ground strap
C) Piston color on top 
D) Exhaust pipe color
E) How does it sound
F) How does it feel

VIII. Dyno Tuning or Road Tuning; Which is better?
A) Dyno provides accurate readings
B) Dyno is a safe, controlled environment
C) Road or track tuning can be different than dyno
D) Dyno won’t provide every situation like atmospheric conditions
E) USE BOTH FOR THE BEST TUNE

IX. Tools of the Trade
A) Dyno
B) A/F Meter
C) Infrared Temp Gun
D) Spark Plug Light
E) Standard Test Light
F) Self Powered Test Light
G) DVOM
H) Oscilloscope for experts

X. Auxiliary Functions
A) VTEC Solenoid
B) IAC Valves
C) Nitrous Solenoids
D) Boost Solenoids
E) 2 Step Rev Limiter
F) Anti-Lag Function
G) Traction Control

XI. Fundamentals of Wiring
A) What size wire to use?
B) Solder or crimp ?
C) Use a relay or not?
D) Covering your wires
E) Making solid connections with solder
F) Making solid connections with crimpers
G) Using the correct connectors

XII. Tuning process from Start to Finish
A) What Octane will the engine run normally?
B) Is this the same octane that will be calibrated with?
C) What is the compression ratio?
D) Turbo, Supercharger, Nitrous, or N/A
E) Setting Fuel Pressure
F) Getting Started and Running
G) Set Mechanical Base Timing
H) Tune Engine to Idle properly after warm-up
I) Tune No-Load RPM sites
J) Tune No-Load Accel Enrich sites
K) Begin Part load tuning
L) Begin Moderate to heavy load tuning
M) Full Load tuning
N) Review data logs and power graphs
O) Make necessary changes
P) Street or Track testing and tuning


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Whew! Sounds awesome! Unfortunately I've got neither the time, nor the money, nor the standalone to attend. Nevertheless, I think this is awesome and I wish that anything like this was offered locally.


----------

